
Virtual Pajama Hackathon Hosted on Collaborizm.com - areubenstone
Virtual Pajama Hackathon Hosted on Collaborizm.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;iotHack16<p>$4,500 in Prizes, Over 20 Participants, 19 teams and counting<p>You can still join a team or start your own @ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;iotHack16
reply
======
areubenstone
$4,500 in Prizes Over 20 Participants 19 teams and counting

You can still join a team or start your own @
[http://bit.ly/iotHack16](http://bit.ly/iotHack16)

